# Need advice!



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 1, 2017)

So, I'm fairly new to hitchhiking and need some advice. Cities are new to me and I need advice and tips about hitchhiking through them. What are things I should avoid and things I should do? I'm a little nervous about it but I'm fairly confident that I can make it.

All information helps me through this.


----------



## tennesseejed (Jun 1, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> So, I'm fairly new to hitchhiking and need some advice. Cities are new to me and I need advice and tips about hitchhiking through them. What are things I should avoid and things I should do? I'm a little nervous about it but I'm fairly confident that I can make it.
> 
> All information helps me through this.



Take advantage of cheap public transportation in big cities. (Some cities have free transport around the city, and you can walk to a good spot from the nearest public transport dropoff.) Ride the buses to the outskirts or as close as you can get, and try there. My 2 cents. 

Peace!

-TJ


----------



## Notmyname (Jun 2, 2017)

If you're traveling with that pup in your pic, make sure it's well enough behaved to claim service dog. I've had city bus drivers respond with "if you say so" and some have just ignored my pup. But one time I had enough for an Amtrak and the dude straight up called my bluff " that ain't no damn service dog, she would be better trained!" And all she did was stand up and sniff someones luggage. I usually just walk my ass across town though, since it's good for the dog and myself. You can also post up at a gas station and try to spange a ride across town.


----------



## Bedheadred (Jun 2, 2017)

Agree with getting as far out of town as possible. Although, I hitched right out of San Fran a couple weeks ago just to see if I could before I spent money on a bus ticket. So it can depend on what part of the country you're in


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 2, 2017)

LJ is staying home and im going solo dolo. LG used to be a train hopper with his old owner.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 3, 2017)

going through cities is an inevitable frustration when youre hitching. i mean, you can utilise all of the free stuff that small towns don't have etc but i hate them as they slow me down. 
here's what I do when I'm passing through a city..
first i familiarise myself with the city by finding a map, jotting down where I am and where the highway going the direction I need is on the outskirts of town. 
then you need to find the train or bus route thats going to get you as close to that highway as possible. public transport is hell cheap if not free. 
theres almost ALWAYS a gas station in a 5km radius from the turnoff from the city onto the highway that you can stop at and try to get a lift.
also hitchwiki.org is an awesome resource to use. look up the city youre hitching from and it will give you advice on the best places to hitch from and how to get there.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 3, 2017)

Only thing worse than cities are country exits with nothing around. Blahhhhh


----------



## isaiah (Jun 4, 2017)

i always head as far out of the main city using public transportation. then find a good onramp!


----------



## dodi (Jun 20, 2017)

It can be good to hold a sign stating you're general direction (generally the next city you're heading to ), in that way people start thinking about whether they are going in the right direction and... before they know it, they've stopped because they actually realised they CAN give you a lift ! 
Jokes a part, it's easier for the drivers to stop if they think that's going to be useful, I'd say.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 20, 2017)

One of the things I learned too late was that you can press the location on google maps you want to go to and hit the bus icon and t will tell you exactly where to go to wait for the right public transportation to get there and what time it departs. Saved me a lot of walking and its for the most part 100% accurate and reliable. This will be how you cross any major city. @dodi gives you great advice with hanging a sign from your pack that states your direction as you walk.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 20, 2017)

TheWindAndRain said:


> One of the things I learned too late was that you can press the location on google maps you want to go to and hit the bus icon and t will tell you exactly where to go to wait for the right public transportation to get there and what time it departs. Saved me a lot of walking and its for the most part 100% accurate and reliable. This will be how you cross any major city. @dodi gives you great advice with hanging a sign from your pack that states your direction as you walk.


I just checked it out i never knew that. I shows my bus ride only happens twice a day. It also shows ill have to get on different buses. Do each bus ride cost money?


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 20, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> I just checked it out i never knew that. I shows my bus ride only happens twice a day. It also shows ill have to get on different buses. Do each bus ride cost money?



That depends on the city, google maps usually tells you the price there next to the route.


----------

